# Driscoll Colquitt



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Who killed this buck?? It came from Brundige??? Ken Campbell knows the story.....


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

That is the nicest buck ive ever seen.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I got that pic as well. Said it was camden area. Looks like TX colored horns to me.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dayum!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep! That's a shooter!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Those G2s are absolutely crazy.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn sure hope he knocked up some nannies before he was taken out


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Could of used a couple more years lol jk wut a buck


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fink killed him...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I got that pic as well. Said it was camden area. Looks like TX colored horns to me.


Story I got was it came from Brundige, which is just east of Troy... If it did Driscoll will know... Extended family confirmed this... But that's extended family...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That thing is a monster! What's the story and where was he shot?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

That thing would be knocking on the world record typical if its legitimate.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Is the person holding it wearing a Texas A&M sweatshirt? 

Maybe a high fence but no way thats an AL free range kill.


----------



## darenlwsn (Dec 22, 2008)

That looks like fake pic!! And who would kill a buck like that and not have there face in photo! That pic is all over Facebook even....sorry to ruin the moment guys.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> That thing would be knocking on the world record typical if its legitimate.


Not even close to a record... Here is the Hanson buck and it ain't even the biggest typical.....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

darenlwsn said:


> That looks like fake pic!! And who would kill a buck like that and not have there face in photo! That pic is all over Facebook even....sorry to ruin the moment guys.


I agree, kinda.... The deer may exist but I would agree with rob... Someone shot a breeder buck in a high fence somewhere... Probably texas but their are breeders this big in about every state...


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I take that deer over the Hanson buck all day long.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Not even close to a record... Here is the Hanson buck and it ain't even the biggest typical.....
> View attachment 72154


It isn't?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> It isn't?


Their are bigger breeder bucks alive today... Look up playboy, or Styx in south texas... The are true studs.....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Breeder bucks shouldn't count in my opinion. Just imagine what a couple of those could do to the genetics around here.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Check these out...

http://www.hurricanecreeklodge.com/breeding_gallery.htm


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Breeder bucks shouldn't count in my opinion. Just imagine what a couple of those could do to the genetics around here.


No doubt... The state should fence a couple with 15 does and let them breed for a few rounds then turn them loose...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Check these out...
> 
> http://www.hurricanecreeklodge.com/breeding_gallery.htm


Redoy magnum, and redoy ranger, and full house are also typical deer... 

I have seen this site before.. Most of them are Alabama raised bucks... "Raised with pure genetics, great diet and most are artificially inseminated... I wish I could afford to shoot one of them breeder bucks... I would save my money and be a rich man....


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I got this a month or so ago. The Tory with the e-mail said it was the new Mississippi state record. I think it may be photo shopped.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've seen that fer a couple weeks. I've heard Bama, Ga, Ms, FL, etc. another one of those photos that will make its way around the net for the next 4-5 years with 1,000 different stories.


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

It has to be photo shopped. Look at the person holding the head up with one hand and standing to the side. Its hard to pick up a smaller deer with one hand. Especilly to pick the neck up like that......


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

He's got crappy brow tines


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

The word in Montgomery is harvested in 1 of 3 areas Brundidge, Dothan, or Dell County areas and was a breeder buck, could be wrong though its all word of mouth.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

EmeraldGhostJr said:


> The word in Montgomery is harvested in 1 of 3 areas Brundidge, Dothan, or Dell County areas and was a breeder buck, could be wrong though its all word of mouth.


A whitetail page on facebook posted this picture, and people have been commenting saying they got this picture 2 years ago and it said MS is where it was shot. My money is that it's not real.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> A whitetail page on facebook posted this picture, and people have been commenting saying they got this picture 2 years ago and it said MS is where it was shot. My money is that it's not real.


Sounds good to me, just sounds ridiculous for the area and wondered if it even was true.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Who killed this buck?? It came from Brundige??? Ken Campbell knows the story.....
> 
> View attachment 72148


 
first time i've seen that pic, i have not heard anything about and if it was killed around here i pretty sure i would know about it.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

EmeraldGhostJr said:


> Sounds good to me, just sounds ridiculous for the area and wondered if it even was true.


Agreed. You gonna be able to chase some thunder chickens with you dad and me this year?


----------

